# Old Man Bowling



## Eric794 (Feb 21, 2008)

This guy was like 80 years old, I though the bowling ball was going to tip him over 







This is just to show you what he looked like


----------



## Eric794 (Feb 21, 2008)

f - r - e -e that spells free, credit report dot com baby


----------



## Mathias13 (Feb 21, 2008)

Love the expression on the second one..he looks like a kid again


----------



## Spidy (Feb 21, 2008)

My daughter and her husband own a bowling alley. There are more seniors that bowl than what you think! They have leagues and they are always full. Good entertainment.

The shots ... I like the first one the best, but agreed that the second one has a great expression.


----------



## Eric794 (Feb 21, 2008)

It was pretty funny to see him smile because he had no teeth. Bowling alleys are fun to shoot at. Thanks for the comments guys


----------



## rob91 (Feb 22, 2008)

His expression is priceless. I love these shots.


----------



## eric0727 (Jul 31, 2009)

Mathias13 said:


> Love the expression on the second one..he looks like a kid again



Totally agree with that!


----------

